# MBGFC Memorial Day Outboard shootout… who’s in?



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

We are going to try it this year weather Permitting.. Any other members fishing the outboard shootout division?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be fishing it on my uncles everglades talk n trash out of orange beach weather permitting


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess its just us haha


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

9 boat registered hopefully the weather holds and more outboard boats register. POCO LOCO fishing team is ready, but not looking forward to that ride in Saturday afternoon with SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS

http://alapro.us/MBGFC_SO/Boats_registered.asp


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Right with ya on that one


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in if the weather holds. Although, as of this morning it does not look good. Florida Offshore is showing seas building to 4 foot on Saturday.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw that too......


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

It will be 4 footers coming out of the pass Friday night with rocks and boats everywhere that is what I hate about the most about these tournaments. Not sure which is worse South Pass fogged over and all you hear is crew boats or Perdido Pass the night of tournament. But 100+ miles with 10 to 15 southeast wind will be a long ride in a center console. All you can do it put tabs down, set auto pilot, bean bags, rain suit, and expect to burn extra 75 gallons of fuel.. I’m very impressed how the kingfish tournament guys fish in poor weather conditions all the time.
A lot can and I'm sure will change before Friday with NOAA's prediction. I just get excited like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.. 

 COASTAL WATERS FROM STAKE ISLAND LA TO THE SOUTHWEST PASS OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER FROM 20 TO 60 NM- COASTAL WATERS FROM PASCAGOULA MS TO STAKE ISLAND LA FROM 20 TO 60 NM- * 1050 AM CDT WED MAY 20 2015*

* FRIDAY NIGHT* EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS DOMINANT PERIOD 4 SECONDS. 
* SATURDAY* EAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. 
* SATURDAY NIGHT* SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
*SUNDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS TO 6 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like we are backing out good luck


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are out as well. Saturday is looking rough.


----------

